# New puppy suckling at our other dog



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Our 12 week old pup keeps suckling our 2 yr old springer bitch, our springer dosnt seem to mind, she never did this when we first got her its just started last couple of days, any advice thanks.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

How old was the pup when you got it?


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

She was 8 weeks when we got her our springer could be havng a phantom around her teats are swollen she dosnt move when pup does this.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Awww bless her.

I had to put a vest on my girl, as i needed her milk to dry up so she could get spayed, her daughter suzie (a singleton we have kept) was mad for the boobies lol.
She is now 7 months, and guess what - i still catch her doing it !! mollys milk has been dried up for ages....it is just a comfort thing. Hopefully it will wear off !!!


----------



## e_clark (Mar 2, 2010)

My pup has been doing this since bringing him home on Sunday, except our other dogs are males!! lol He's not doing it as much now though, so I think they begin to realise it doesn't work!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

poppydog1 said:


> She was 8-WO when we got her...
> our springer could be havng a phantom...
> around her teats are swollen... she dosnt move when pup (nurses).


i would get the adult-F spayed ASAP, and for the moment, put a child-size T-shirt on her with an Ace-Bandage 
belt at her waist, or close the lower-teats off also with a childs sunsuit -

its contact-comfort for the puppy; DAP pump-spray will help the pup to cope, it goes on *objects* - its not sprayed ON the dog, 
but on the collar (take off dog, spritz, replace on dog), leash a hands-length from the clip, Ur pantslegs at the sideseams, etc.

see the post here - 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much... 
for specifics and for other CALMATIVES.

at 3-MO the pup can begin real housetraining, beginning to learn to withhold urine or stool; in a few weeks, she should 
be able to go thru the night for 6 to 8-hrs without needing to go out to pee. 
has she been to a puppy-kindergarten yet, for social play?

congratulations :thumbup: its a puppy! 
--- terry


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

She starts puppy training this friday, why has this just started as we have had her for 4 weeks?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

poppydog1 said:


> ...why has this just started as we have had her for 4 weeks?


hey, pops! :--) 
if the adult-bitch is having a phantom-preg + lactating or simply secreting milk, or just in the hormonal-throes 
of a phantom-preg with *zero* lacation, she will be producing the DAP pheromone.

hence, spaying the adult-F will ensure that the pheromones, plus the estrus, Pyo-risks, enhanced cystitis-risk, etc, 
all * stop * - the dog will not have phantoms, cannot produce the DAP pheromone, cannot get a Pyo or pregnant. 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------

